# in loving memory of the best horse in the world



## olivertwist1

i lost my oliver my 17.2 10yr oldenburg stallion on the 4th july. he was sadly put down on the 4th july of this year as another horse who have prevsiouly kicked anothe horse which was put down, kicked oliver in the shoulder which broke his shoulder. a year before oliver was so badly injured the vet wrent sure if he could live. these two websites provided the deatails of oliver previous injury. 
Owner in despair at horse attacks - News - getsurrey
Horse “impaled” on gate latch - Equestrian news, equine news, horse news - Horse & Hound
oliver might not of been the most easy horse to work and acre for. but her was the funniest horse i have ever known. i really miss his personlity. he was a one of a kind horse that are imposssible to find. 
rip oliver you are forever in my memory.


----------



## Vidaloco

Poor big guy had a rough life. Now he is in a place where no one can scare him to injury and the grass is alway sweet and green. RIP Oliver :sad:


----------



## kickshaw

poor guy. rest in peace


----------



## Spyder

olivertwist1 said:


> i lost my oliver my 17.2 10yr oldenburg stallion on the 4th july. he was sadly put down on the 4th july of this year as another horse who have prevsiouly kicked anothe horse which was put down, kicked oliver in the shoulder which broke his shoulder. a year before oliver was so badly injured the vet wrent sure if he could live. these two websites provided the deatails of oliver previous injury.
> Owner in despair at horse attacks - News - getsurrey
> Horse “impaled” on gate latch - Equestrian news, equine news, horse news - Horse & Hound
> oliver might not of been the most easy horse to work and acre for. but her was the funniest horse i have ever known. i really miss his personlity. he was a one of a kind horse that are imposssible to find.
> rip oliver you are forever in my memory.


Your ummmmm ... _stallion_ seems to have lost some of his equipment !

Quote from the article.



> An Oldenburg *gelding* is convalescing after an accident involving youths in a field in Cranleigh


----------



## Painted Ride

how awful! rip im sorry to hear.


----------

